# Griff and Mackie arrived safe and well !!!



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Griff and Mackie arrived safe and well this morning at 7.30am after an overnight journey from Wales. Mackie is away home with my daughter and Griff is settling well. Just had a lovely nap with him on the sofa . He is just adorable and I have totally fallen in love. He is a fiesty wee thing and full of fun. He is eating and drinking and of course pooing lol. Janice has given us two beautiful well cared for puppies and cannot thank her enough. This wee man is going to change my life for the better, I have missed my Mum so much since she passed away last year and now have a new best friend !!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Welcome home Griff and Mackie  Enjoy your new best friend, Kate. x


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

:congrats: Now, where are the pictures????


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely news Kate. Photos please!! 

Karen xx


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy puppy day! I picked my puppy up yesterday so I know how excited you are!!! Woooo! Can't wait for pictures


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

So many puppies- what an exciting time for you all. Glad they are safe at home now


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Griff looks so much like Scuffy who we get on the 31st. His mother is from Jandaz, so maybe they share some genetics!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations...they do warm your heart. I am so glad you have found a new best friend.


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

katycat said:


> Griff and Mackie arrived safe and well this morning at 7.30am after an overnight journey from Wales. Mackie is away home with my daughter and Griff is settling well. Just had a lovely nap with him on the sofa . He is just adorable and I have totally fallen in love. He is a fiesty wee thing and full of fun. He is eating and drinking and of course pooing lol. Janice has given us two beautiful well cared for puppies and cannot thank her enough. This wee man is going to change my life for the better, I have missed my Mum so much since she passed away last year and now have a new best friend !!!


Hi kate, I too got a Jandaz puppy a few months ago and he is amazing. You had better get used to people stopping you in the street to admire your "new best friend". I met a lady in the park today and we just started chatting and walking together - now that would never happen if I was just by myself. A dog is such an ice breaker. Looking forward to hearing all of your tales of puppyhood. Beau's latest trick is to tip over his water dish and then play with the dish. I knew those darned dog toys were a waste of money as his new favourite "toy" is my shoe. He is cheeky but I love him to bits. He sends puppy kisses to Griff and Mackie. xx


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks all for you lovely comments. Trying to add photo just now x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kate .. you sound so happy .. I am really pleased for you and Griff .. you will be best of friends  

Great pics .. nothing better than a cockapoo puppy cuddle xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kate, he has an eyepatch like Izzy, hers is hardly noticeable now as her hair is so long. 

Enjoy your wee man, we look forward to meeting up sometime soon


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kate, he has an eyepatch like Izzy, hers is hardly noticeable now as her hair is so long. 

Enjoy your wee man, we look forward to meeting up sometime soon


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

My goodness so he has, they are so alike ....cute as buttons x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a cute puppy! Not only does my puppy look like yours and is Jandaz related, I also lost my Mum in February, two years after my Dad, so I too need a new little friend! Hope you have a good night!


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Well first 24 hours has passed with Griff in the family. Last night we went to bed at 11pm, Griff is sleeping in his bed on the floor next to us in the bedroom. He fell asleep after about 5 minutes of crying, next thing we know its 8.30am . He had not stirred all night and his papers were dry , so swiftly took Griff straight outside and he did his buisness and then what a welcome. He is just a star, hopefully it was not a one off. He loves the garden which is a blessing as it is making the toilet training that bit easier. Onwards to day two


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I wonder if Griff is related to Izzy? Tressa's Teddy and Izzy are half brother/sister. Is he American or English?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh what a good boy  Have a lovely day with him


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

He is English Cara ,His Mum's name is Cassie and his Dad is Paulo x


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Awwwww happy new puppy, Griff looks so cite!

Kx


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Happy pooch and full of mischief


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awwwww  The cutest thing


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes Ruth he is wee cutie and doesn't he know it lol. He is very good though, second night and he slept through again and was dry. He is actually going to the back door now and doing his duties in the garden, mind you I have been taking him out every 30 minutes, he sometimes looks as me as if to say "what again?", it not helping that the weather is horrible here just now, wet windy and down right miserable, but it seems to be working anyway. Onwards and upwards I say. Plenty of playtime and lots and lots of cuddles and the occassional telling of as he has taken a shine to my coffee table leg !!!


----------

